# Repeat question on what paint you use.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I asked this question befoe but can not find my post for some reason.


What brand Paint do you use in your air brush to paint your rolling stock?

What colors do you keep on the shelf? 

Where do you get your paint?

Got any on line links to buy paint?

Thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've become fond of the ModelFlex paints. No worries about thinning them, and if you're using a Badger airbrush, you need only take the lid off the jar and screw the airbrush lid on. They also brush paint very well, so touch-ups and those hard-to-airbrush parts are simple to paint, too. 

I don't have colors sitting on the shelf, because I airbrush so rarely that I just choose colors based on that particular project. I've got a rack full of the artists' acrylics for figures and other projects that don't get airbrushed. 

As for buying them, I get mine from Caboose Hobbies. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think everyone has his own favorite brand. I don't want to spoil this thread, but the question I might ask is: "which paints should I avoid?"


----------

